# Choral Pieces for a High School Singer



## Rach Man (Aug 2, 2016)

My daughter is in high school and enjoys singing. She likes musicals and classical music, mostly. She is also into languages. (She speaks English, natively, and some Spanish and German.) So I ask the good people of talkclassical to recommend some classical pieces, sung by women. This could be individual pieces or opera. But she would prefer songs sung in German, Dutch, Italian, or Spanish, at this time.

When recommending the pieces, would you also recommend the singer and/or recording that I could buy for her. Also, please let me know why you like the piece that you are suggesting.

Thank you.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Rach Man said:


> My daughter is in high school and enjoys singing. She likes musicals and classical music, mostly. She is also into languages. (She speaks English, natively, and some Spanish and German.) So I ask the good people of talkclassical to recommend some classical pieces, sung by women. This could be individual pieces or opera. But she would prefer songs sung in German, Dutch, Italian, or Spanish, at this time.
> 
> When recommending the pieces, would you also recommend the singer and/or recording that I could buy for her. Also, please let me know why you like the piece that you are suggesting.
> 
> Thank you.


Please let us know here vocal range, soprano or lower voice.


----------



## Rach Man (Aug 2, 2016)

Sorry, I forgot.

She's a soprano.


----------

